# Request for help from a Swedish-speaker



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Greetings!

I am currently preparing English subtitles for two different videos of an opera by Riccardo Zandonai based on Selma Lagerlöf's "Gösta Berlings saga." One of the videos in sung in Italian and the other in Swedish. The Swedish libretto is a translation of the Italian, for which I have an English translation. However, there is a one minute addition in the Swedish version that is not included in the Italian version.

Would a kindly Swede please listen to this one minute excerpt and transcribe in both Swedish and English the dialogue that is being sung? I would greatly appreciate it. The characters in this scene are Gösta Berling and a barmaid.

Both these public domain videos and the newly created subtitles will be distributed by me gratis at various classical music sites on the net. I have previously created about a dozen other opera subtitle projects that are freely available for download and I have half a dozen other opera subtitle projects in the works.

The one minute of audio, in wave format, can be downloaded here: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3h8jsz1p8q9mljc

Thanks very much!

:tiphat:

Paul
Calgary, Canada


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

I uploaded the same one minute of video to Youtube.






I should have done this earlier, as most people have obvious concerns about downloading an unknown file.


----------

